# Google- Some positive results seen in early review of IBS therapy - Healio



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Some positive results seen in early review of IBS therapy*
*Healio*
Top-line results from a phase 2 study of Lexicon Pharmaceuticals LX1033 drug candidate for the treatment of diarrhea-predominant *irritable bowel syndrome* did not meet the primary endpoint, a company news release said. The randomized analysis of 373 *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

